# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  last 5 weeks till comp need help..

## ...aydn...

i am having a recovery week right now and need a new program for the last 5 weeks until the comp. any advice would be great. 

also i know this might sound gay but i need to do a photo shoot also, when would be the best time to do this in consideration to contest prep with 5 weeks left.

i am also going to trial the shit load concept. does this sound right- absolutaly no sugars from one week out, that wednesday have 2 carb meals, then no sodium from then on. water load thurs fri then no water sat then comp on sunday. morning of comp eat donuts etc.?????

keep in consideration i am natty and this is my first comp.

----------


## FireGuy

7-10 days out or the day after the show are usually great times to do photo shoots. Your last week or prep is way too general to give much advice on although I would be "water loading" every day up until at least 48 hours out. Post a recent pic and a detailed diet plan for the last week for more advice.

----------


## ...aydn...

im about to cut carbs pretty hard from now on in. 

the last week my diet will conclude of- chicken, eggs, vegies, cheese on crackers. and 2 peices of whole grain toast for breakfast with peanut butter.

i also suplement alot of protein about 160 gms a day it is wpc. 

supplements im taking atm- creatine, l arginine, caffeine. 

^^the photo was taken about 2 weeks ago.

----------


## Narkissos

You need to get some current pics up.

----------


## ...aydn...

i will get some this monday. but i need a new trainign program. i was thinking a h.i.t program i just wanna mix it up need somethihng new. any ideas????

----------


## FireGuy

> i will get some this monday. but i need a new trainign program. i was thinking a h.i.t program i just wanna mix it up need somethihng new. any ideas????


For pics, front repose and a back double bicep shot pretty much shows everything anyone needs to see.

----------


## Narkissos

> i will get some this monday. but i need a new trainign program. i was thinking a h.i.t program i just wanna mix it up need somethihng new. any ideas????


Nobody can 'give you' a new program without having an idea of what you look like and require... ergo you being asked for new pics.

Furthermore, you're a couple weeks out from a contest... You don't 'need' a new training routine.

What you need is to be consistent.

4-5 weeks out, you should be manipulating your cardio and diet so as to achieve peak muscularity.

Your pics should be up, as well as your diet and routine, so that everything could be tweaked with advice.

This thread is just random.

Get your act together if you wish to be helped man.

----------


## ...aydn...

i dont see y someone could'nt have posted me a h.i.t program??? even if i put in my own few exercises to tweak it to my needs, i still could have had help with program structure eg time between sets, amount of reps etc. h.i.t can be in many different forms i just wanted something new to shock my body again. i never do the same program for more than 8 weeks. anyways i have a new program now anyways no thanks to you. i will post some pictures soon.

----------


## Narkissos

> i dont see y someone could'nt have posted me a h.i.t program??? even if i put in my own few exercises to tweak it to my needs, i still could have had help with program structure eg time between sets, amount of reps etc. h.i.t can be in many different forms i just wanted something new to shock my body again. i never do the same program for more than 8 weeks. *anyways i have a new program now anyways no thanks to you.* i will post some pictures soon.


You have an attitude problem mate.

Good luck all the same.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Nark is right do not change your routine 2 weeks out of the show same way as if all you ate was oatmeal you would not change you main carb source to potatoe at 2 weeks out, this close to the show, it is time to stay consistant and NOT shock the body or you will creat stress reaction and nothing good ever comes out from a stressful situation this close to a show...once the show is done we can talk about new routines...good luck...XXL

----------


## ...aydn...

got some new pics but they are on another cmaera but i got this one from my phone. i will have them all soon anyways. 

i dont think i have an attitude problem, i just wanted some sincere help with a new program to help get me leaner.

i will need to cut sugars really hard from now on as its 4 weeks away to the day. i just hope i keep most of my size which i think will be hard.
im keeping my protein up as much as possible. i would have liked to have ordered some glutemine for recovery but to late now.

the sups im taking atm- creo mono, caffeine, l arginine, and protein concerntrate. (and multi, and vitamin c)

im thinking i should cut the creo out 2 weeks before because it seems to hold water. im not sure about the other sups though??

----------


## ranging1

dont go do a HIT program before a comp

ur in a calorie restrictiona already, why go train under high intensity and risk loosing so much muscle

ur muscle training should be light, ur programg goal should not be to fatigue ur muscles, but ensure u maintain them and their strength, dont go looking for some fancy muscle building program before a comp that trains to failure, all ur going to do is loose alot of muscle

BY the pictures it seems u may have doen alot of that already though

stay consistant, weight train but lightly just so u maintain ur muscle mass, do some light cardio, and watch ur diet carefully

----------


## ...aydn...

thanks for the advice but im cant change my routine 3 weeks out. my program seems to be working pretty good. bringing out alot more lines and my arm girth has stayed the same since i started cutting so i cant be losing to much. except iv lost lost about an inch or 2 on my thighs but im guessing thats where i store alot of bf.

also im working in roofs all day atm. doing roofing insulating (roof bats) it is pretty sweaty work as long as i keep my liquids up i should be ok i think. 

i also made some protein bars to eat for the last week when i cut out protein shakes. and for when i water deplete. they taste like ****in shit but. as they are almost sugar free. i will keep you updated with some pics further more towards the comp.

also i was wondering if i should eat grapes durinig the morning of the show as they are a kinda natural diuretic and will give me a good sugar suply for shitloading??

----------


## ranging1

grapes also contain water, if ur going to shitload, add carbs that have the least amount of fluid in them, their diuretic effect isnt great

----------


## ...aydn...

ahk.. so just donuts, chocolate, im thinking maybe dry oats?? then a shot of bourbon b4 i hit the stage. 

how many hours b4 i go on stage should i do this? after weigh in??

also when should i cut salt?

----------


## FireGuy

You should have cut your sugar a LONG time ago not sometime soon. Anyways, to things we can control. What is your carb intake and how much cardio are you doing now and what is the plan on both going forward?

----------


## ...aydn...

im not doing any cardio lol.

my carb intake for one day would be as follows

6 am 2 peices of toast with vegemite or peanut butter

8 am protein shake

10 am samll tin of salmon

12 or 1 pm chicken wrap with salad (no sauces)

2 pm protein shake

3 pm training (when i take L arginine and caffiene tabs)
4 pm pws

6pm dinner which would normally be chicken snitzel or chicken breast or steak with vege (no potato)

9pm protein shake

bed.


well my bf is getting less and less as the weeks go by. my veins are really starting to pop now. i feel very flat until i train and i blow up like a ballon. im doing about 10 min skipping b4 training and 10 after. but thats it. i find that my job is enough energy consuming and i will not need extra cardio.
i just need to get my posing routine fully down and get this shitloading thing properly in my head.

----------


## FireGuy

Please dont take this the wrong way but when looking at your condition why have you not been doing any cardio? Your problem isnt one of holding water but of holding bodyfat. Do you have a trainer advising you or are doing this alone. I would bump up the cardio to 90 minutes a day 7 days a week as of yesterday. If you shitload with your present condition or anything close to it you are not going to get the desired results.

----------


## ...aydn...

yes i do kinda have someone i get advices off. they told me to do skipping before and after training. but my work involves alot of cardio so by the time i get to the gym im pretty wrecked as it is.
but yeah i pretty much just train myself.
so what ur saying is you dont think i will come in lean enough for the comp??
and i cant use the shitloading technique??
i really cant afford to lose anymore size and come in stringy, this whole prep thing is getting me down.
i felt like i was making some progress with my program and diet. but obviously not. maybe i should reconsider competing.

these are some photo's from today. a week and a half since the last with 3 weeks from yesterday till competition day. do you think i could still possibly make it?

----------


## ranging1

ay buddy

look ur upper body is lean and u have made great progress well, BUT fireguy is right, ur bodyfat is still to high to compete

and u have lost a fair bit of muscle mass in ur dieting, i can see it, so ur training has prob been a little to intense or u just havent had enough time

as for cardio hes right u do need to up it if u want a shot at competing

ur upper body is fairly lean but ur legs, calves etc still are carrying a fair bit of bodyfat, not much but for competing condition its to much, and in the last 2 weeks i really dont think u could drop the bodyfat u need to without sacrifing muscle mass

as for feeling down, i know how u feel considering low carb dieting can make u feel like shit and moody and lathargic, depressed and the list goes on, not to mention the training aswell

IMO i think uve rushed this, or not given urself enough time to lean down slowly, that or u just need more muscle mass, that way dieting can be alot easier on u and if u lost abit of muscle mass it wouldnt hurt asmuch

as for shitloading i dont think u should worry about it, u really arent arent lean enough, i yes i dont think u could compete

this is ur first comp, and i think u just have rushed into this and not given urself the time u need, IMO u should have given urself anywhere between 12-16 weeks to get ready

i dont think theirs anything wrong with u competeing, BUT i dont think u should go in their hoping to win, i think u should go their juts for experience and to realise just what condition those guys are in

----------


## ...aydn...

i guess i have left it a tad late. i tried to bulk over summer and was 96kg and i have dieted down to 85. i dont think i could have put on any more mass then i have and did'nt really want to do a cycle as im only 18. well ill let you know how i go. hopefully its a good experience. 

these are the guys i will be up against. same comp etc just last years 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A651WiuOpKI

ill post in 4 weeks time..

----------


## ranging1

lol ahahhaahahaha ur aussie 

sweet didnt think their were many aussies in here

but yea, good luck n let us know

----------


## Zapp

You seem to be in getting good shape...but looks like you need to work on your posing a little more...Good luck

----------


## FireGuy

Ranging made a good assessment, your upper body is coming along but at this stage you should have some deep seperation in your quads as well as some striations coming in. I am not sure what level show you are planning on entering but you are not so far off that are going to embarrass yourself at a local level. Besides, you can still make some dramatic improvement in 3 weeks. 

Zapp also pointed out the posing, your hand placement on your sidechest is incorrect and you will get dinged by the judges if you hit it that way. Go to any show pics and you can find the correct way to do it. If you want to post all 7 mandatories I will be happy to critique you on them. Finding an experienced competitor to help you hands on with the posing will help tremendously as well.

----------


## ...aydn...

yes i am definatly entering a very amature competition. did you check the youtube link???

i really do understand that my conditioning is not at a professional level yet. and because my legs are so white you cannot see any lines in the photo's but i actually do have some. i have small lines of seperation between the vastus medialis, the lateral, and medial head. 
but with 3 weeks to go i hope i can get them more defined so it is really noticable. i really am going to put my head down from now on, you guys have really scared me. 

my protein shakes are just protein with water and no flavouring from now on. and im only eating scrabbled eggs and salmon, with steak and veg or chicken breast and veg for dinner.
and the only carbs will be in the toast i have in the morning.

i know you have probably heard this a thousand times with the younger guys that do bodybuilding but i really want to have a classic physique, thats why i have been posting the side chest with my hand down, as it is more classic, i think.
but yes when i am on stage i will do all the maditory poses. 

personally i dont think there is to much wrong with my back lat spread. as for side chest i will repost a proper one. 

so you would like to see my-
side chest-re done
back lat- is already posted
front DB
rear DB
front lat spread
side chest n tri
abs n thighs
most muscular- re done

im glad i have gotten the critism i have as this forum is for real and tells it like it is. It has made me kinda wake up to myself and stop fuking around.

and thank you fireguy i know it only takes you a couple of minutes out of your day to post advice for me, but it really has made,and is making a difference for me. 

gotta get ripped asap lol

----------


## FireGuy

> yes i am definatly entering a very amature competition. did you check the youtube link???
> 
> i really do understand that my conditioning is not at a professional level yet. and because my legs are so white you cannot see any lines in the photo's but i actually do have some. i have small lines of seperation between the vastus medialis, the lateral, and medial head. 
> but with 3 weeks to go i hope i can get them more defined so it is really noticable. i really am going to put my head down from now on, you guys have really scared me. 
> 
> my protein shakes are just protein with water and no flavouring from now on. and im only eating scrabbled eggs and salmon, with steak and veg or chicken breast and veg for dinner.
> and the only carbs will be in the toast i have in the morning.
> 
> i know you have probably heard this a thousand times with the younger guys that do bodybuilding but i really want to have a classic physique, thats why i have been posting the side chest with my hand down, as it is more classic, i think.
> ...


You are very welcome, trust me, this isnt work for me. I love the competition part of this sport and working with competitors seasoned or first timers.

----------


## anabolictonic

My first impression was this guy is too small to be competing but hell enjoy the experience that was until i realised you were only 18 and the competition you were entering.

Compared to those boys in the youtube video you will fair quite well mate. Hopefully u can get your bf a bit lower but you youl go alright.

Haha somethin tells me the filmer of the youtube video wanted #87 to win... just a hunch...

----------


## ...aydn...

did'nt get a place, came in to smooth as you guys said.. i was'nt lacking mass though. there was this little asian guy that was just shredded like nothing else, he ended up winning.

im not gonna go in the next comp in 2 weeks but will compete again next year and train all my weak bodyparts twice a week (abs, calves, hams) but fully smash them, i am also going to add cardio to my program..




proposal for first cycle= sust 250, winstrol , with nolva in hand for pct if nipples get sensitive, and clomid???

winny luckily does'nt aromatise into estrogen and cause water retention like Dbol and deca , that is why i would like to replace a test and deca cycle with a test and winny cycle..




expectation of cycle= 5 to 7 kg of solid lean mass while also dropping bodyfat.




was thinking of doing a trip to thailand to find and buy my gear and send it back in the mail. if anyone knows the best spots to buy from, i would be interested in seeing your response, and also let me know what you think of my first cycle plan.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I am glad you did the show, if nothing else it is a learning expiriance and worth the rffort put forth...i think your diet could have used some manipulation and fine tunning. Below is what my diet looks like, even known i have been in the BBing for 12+ years, and some consider me and expert on this subject, i bet any money someon like Fireguy or nark would still pick on my diet and could further fine tune it, thre is always room for improvment, i always get myself ready for shows which is extremly hard as it is hard to stay subjective looking at yourself...anyway goo dluck in the future...XXL

carbs	protein	fat 


6:30	1 scoop protein 4	25	1.5 
1 tbsn of ground flaxseeds 3	1	3 
1 tbsn of Fiber Buds 4	1 
60gm of regular 3-5 min oatmeal 45	9	3 
mixed with cinnamon and 1 TBSN applesauce 3 
59	36	7.5	447.5	TOTAL CAL

9:00	1 scoops of protein 4	25	1.5 
15ml of flaxseed oil 15 
1/2 tomatoe 7.5 
11.5	25	16.5	294.5	TOTAL CAL

11:00	100 gm of chicken 1.5	30	1.5 
1/2 cup of rice 18	2	0 
1/2 cup of mixed vaggies 10	2	0 
10ml of olive oil 10 
29.5	34	11.5	357.5	TOTAL CAL

1:30	1 scoops of protein 4	25	1.5 
15ml of flaxseed oil 15 
1/2 tomatoe 7.5 
11.5	25	16.5	294.5	TOTAL CAL

3:30	1 scoops of protein 4	25	1.5 
7.5ml of flaxseed oil 7.5 
1 piece of fruit 20 
24	25	9	277	TOTAL CAL

5:30	250ml of egg whites 1.5	20	1.5 
1 ***** egg 6	5 
1 Fat Free Cheese slice 1	4	1 
1 tblsn of salsa 5 
100gm of carrots 10 
17.5	30	7.5	257.5	TOTAL CAL

7:30	1-1/2 scoops of protein 3	34	3 
Yogurt 4	4	1 

7	38	4	216	TOTAL CAL
AFTER TRAINING: 
1-1/2 scoop of whey protein, 2 rice cakes, 60gm of oatmeal w/ applesauce, cinnamon, flaxeeds (like brkfst) 

Saturday same but: 1 cheat meal 

TOTAL CARBS 160	640	30% 
TOTAL PROTEIN 213	852	40% 
APPROX FAT 72.5	652.5	30% 
TOTAL: 2144.5	2144.5

----------


## ranging1

sorry to hear about ur comp mate, but dw u live and learn true

i think u should use dbol instead of winnie, remeber ull add more mass with dbol

if u dont wanna use an oral front load ur test, ull be alot happier witht he results IMO

though the gains may not be as lean on dbol, remeber that the water weight is what causes it to look more mass and not as lean, when u end ur cycle the water weight drops off and ull look lean and alot bigger then what u would if u used winnie

using winnie first cycle is just pointless, unless u wanna lean up, and why would u wanna lean up on ur first cycle? like u said u grow the best on ur first cycle so aim to grow asmuch as u can

also though winnie may not aromatize, remeber 500mg of test will, u wont stay lean and dry looking anyways with that much test in ur system, also since winnie doesnt aromatize if u get side effects from it NOLVADEX WONT COMBAT ITS SIDE EFFECTS, which means during ur cycle if u start getting sides u WONT be able to tell what giving u the sides since ur running to different mediated types of steroids 

dont worry about getting leaner, ADD SOME size, when ur big its alot easier to lean out and diet becuase ur metabalism is so high from all the muscle mass, plus ull look alot better if ur big and lean, then just average an lean

also i think importing ur gear from thailand is just stupid, ive seen so many people try and fail, never heard of anyone getting it through, ur going to end up loosing ur money and getting no where

only thing ive seen somone get through australian customs was liquid clen and syringes, which i think isnt much of an accomplishment

PM me if u need help or got more questions

----------


## hankdiesel

I wouldn't juice yet. Do a few more natural shows. You're young.

----------


## stevey_6t9

hey OP was this comp a natty? or juice as much as you want

----------


## ranging1

> hey OP was this comp a natty? or juice as much as you want


its natty, and the comps already over

dw hes doing pretty well now

----------


## ...aydn...

natty comp... obviously lol

----------


## Eddie_m63

hey you forgot to cover your face on the first pics.

----------


## ...aydn...

meh all good

----------


## stevey_6t9

still got balls. im to scared to compete.

----------


## jackeymartin

> i am having a recovery week right now and need a new program for the last 5 weeks until the comp. any advice would be great. 
> 
> also i know this might sound gay but i need to do a photo shoot also, when would be the best time to do this in consideration to contest prep with 5 weeks left.
> 
> i am also going to trial the shit load concept. does this sound right- absolutaly no sugars from one week out, that wednesday have 2 carb meals, then no sodium from then on. water load thurs fri then no water sat then comp on sunday. morning of comp eat donuts etc.?????
> 
> keep in consideration i am natty and this is my first comp.


.

Ya, It's fine.

But generally Body building supplements are necessary if you want to gain bigger muscles faster.

----------


## FireGuy

> .
> 
> Ya, It's fine.
> 
> But generally Body building supplements are necessary if you want to gain bigger muscles faster.


Alrighty then!

----------


## ranging1

> Alrighty then!


lol i dont think he read the thread and how old it is.........

goose on the loose

----------


## ...aydn...

cant believe how depleted i got.. the 4 weeks after the comp i felt like superman from eating carbs again.. and im now 90kg with about the same amount of bodyfat compared to my depleted comp weight of 77 kg.. anyways new comp in may  :Smilie:

----------

